# Grandkids and Rocky?



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Had the girls here this weekend..we had fun! But where's Rocky?


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

The girls are all adorable.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, beautiful girls - including Rocky!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

The girls are adorable and Rocky is a trooper! Such a funny pic!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

oh no! No wonder he's not around - he was hiding from them!!! LOL! great pics!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Looks like all your Granddaughters had a great time.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

LOL awww poor Rocky :wub: Looks like your granddaughters had a great time!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh your granddaughters are beautiful! Looks like a wonderful day. I'm thinking the only reason Rocky's not so happy is cuz he didn't have a bikini!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

hey Grandma you have some cute granddaughters there, that last picture made me smile:HistericalSmiley:Rocky's little face says it all:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smrofl::smrofl:Spit take time with that last shot. Poor Rocky looks like he's been humiliated to the nth degree with that bonnet. Aw, so sweet :wub:
Your granddaughters are real beauties. How great was it to have them all together with you?:cloud9:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Oh your granddaughters are beautiful! Looks like a wonderful day. I'm thinking the only reason Rocky's not so happy is cuz he didn't have a bikini!:HistericalSmiley:



Crystal, Rocky is a boy. Why would he want a bikini????? (Sorry Crystal. I just saw the other thread. lol)
Love the pictures of your granddaughters. There isn't anything better than getting to spend time with the grandkids! It looks like ya'll had loads of fun together.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Love those pics - Rocky does not look pleased! So cute!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

oh my! Poor little Rocky doesn't look so thrilled about his pretty pink bonnet there!! LoL!!! Love all the photos- looks like all the girls had a great weekend!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Rocky is lucky he has such a masculine sounding name. Just in case anyone gets confused.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

You have some very pretty granddaughters. Rocky is looking very pretty too in his pink bonnet. He doesn't look too happy,but he sure looks pretty.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Your grandaughters are beautiful and poor Rocky, what a trooper.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

LOL, yeah Crystal...he really wanted the itsy bitsy teeny weeny yellow polka dot bikini. But I said, no way mister!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

They love being together. My son and his wife went away for the weekend for their tenth anniversary...and my daughter's kids that live very close by came and spent the weekend too. So I had all four and they were great. Rocky didn't look too happy did he..but he will do anything for female attention.:wub:



Snowbody said:


> :smrofl::smrofl:Spit take time with that last shot. Poor Rocky looks like he's been humiliated to the nth degree with that bonnet. Aw, so sweet :wub:
> Your granddaughters are real beauties. How great was it to have them all together with you?:cloud9:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

great pictures , how fun. Rocky has such a cute face :wub: love the pink hat on him :thumbsup: you should let him wear the bikini too :Girl power:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks...they are growing up too fast.:blink: Wasn't it yesterday they were all babes in my arms? :wub: That's why I got Rocky...I needed a baby boy!:innocent:



mysugarbears said:


> Your grandaughters are beautiful and poor Rocky, what a trooper.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I think that what the girls have in mind for him. Run for your life Rocky! 



sparkey said:


> great pictures , how fun. Rocky has such a cute face :wub: love the pink hat on him :thumbsup: you should let him wear the bikini too :Girl power:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

You bet we did...we went to a waterpark on Saturday, went and did pottery, went to the movies to see Toy story 3, went swimming here and went out for Italian tonight...now they are all at my daughter's house for the night, coming back tomorrow till my son and his wife get home. I loved every minute!:wub:


angel's mom said:


> Crystal, Rocky is a boy. Why would he want a bikini????? (Sorry Crystal. I just saw the other thread. lol)
> Love the pictures of your granddaughters. There isn't anything better than getting to spend time with the grandkids! It looks like ya'll had loads of fun together.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks so much!



revakb2 said:


> The girls are all adorable.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:thanks!


sophie said:


> Aw, beautiful girls - including Rocky!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

He's a good sport!:wub:



maggieh said:


> Love those pics - Rocky does not look pleased! So cute!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Great pictures of your grand kids. Glad you had fun. And Rocky certainly had fun too even tho he was hidden.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

That's when quotes like "A picture says a thousand words" really ring true!:HistericalSmiley: Thanks!



Matilda's mommy said:


> hey Grandma you have some cute granddaughters there, that last picture made me smile:HistericalSmiley:Rocky's little face says it all:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

LOVE your new siggy Janine!!!!B)



MalteseJane said:


> Great pictures of your grand kids. Glad you had fun. And Rocky certainly had fun too even tho he was hidden.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Dianne, you have beautiful grandchildren! I hope you enjoyed your time with them. And as always, I love my little Rocky!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Nicole, thank you...and thanks for loving my baby too!:wub:



Toby's Mom said:


> Dianne, you have beautiful grandchildren! I hope you enjoyed your time with them. And as always, I love my little Rocky!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

your granddaughters are beautiful  and little Rocky looks nice in that..pink piece of accessory


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

LOL...Rocky's mad at me...he told me to stop embarrassing him!:blush:



yeagerbum said:


> your granddaughters are beautiful  and little Rocky looks nice in that..pink piece of accessory


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Your grandchildren are precious, as is Rocky! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

ur grandaughters are beautiful ! love summer pics ! and rocky well hes just too cute bonnet and all .


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Your granddaughters are beautiful! And Rocky is handsome, even in a girlie hat!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Cute pictures!
Your grandchildren are so cute and it looks like they are having a wonderful weekend.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

LOL!! How cute!! Your granddaughters are adorable and that pool such looks inviting!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks gals...they love swimming and jumping in the pool doing funny skits for me...they are so entertaining, LOL. Rocky is amused by them and loves them all.


----------



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

Rocky's Mom said:


> You bet we did...we went to a waterpark on Saturday, went and did pottery, went to the movies to see Toy story 3, went swimming here and went out for Italian tonight...now they are all at my daughter's house for the night, coming back tomorrow till my son and his wife get home. I loved every minute!:wub:


That sounds like so much fun. What a great grandma you are :wub:! The girls are beautiful and I bet they love that Grandma has a pool :chili: !!
I'm sure Rocky love the attention of all the "little mothers". When my grandkids have been around for a while MiLey gets sad when they leave. 

Looks like you are having a great summer. Enjoy!!!

Darlene and MiLey


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

FUN FUN FUN way to spend summer season  me like ...and think that your grandkids are adorable ^_^ 

LOOOOOOOOL at Rocky..poor lil thing..he doesn't look impressed at all


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks Kat!



TheMalts&Me said:


> FUN FUN FUN way to spend summer season  me like ...and think that your grandkids are adorable ^_^
> 
> LOOOOOOOOL at Rocky..poor lil thing..he doesn't look impressed at all


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

*Thank you!*

Thanks to all for your sweet comments about my granddaughters and Rocky too. I love my granddaughters so much. They are so sweet and all four get along so well. 
And Rocky...well ya all know how much I love my boy! Or is it girl?:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh. My. Goodness. Poor Rocky! rofl those cute girls sure got the best of you didn't they? Too cute!! You have a gorgeous family.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks Annie....I see your ticker...can't wait till you get your baby boy:wub:



Miss_Annie said:


> Oh. My. Goodness. Poor Rocky! rofl those cute girls sure got the best of you didn't they? Too cute!! You have a gorgeous family.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Beautiful girls Dianne. What are their ages as they seem close in age. It's so nice that they have one another and Rocky too.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

The oldest will be 10 in August:huh:...next is 8 years old and the little ones are 6. Two are my daughters and two are my sons...thanks so much.:biggrin:



Nissa Fiona said:


> Beautiful girls Dianne. What are their ages as they seem close in age. It's so nice that they have one another and Rocky too.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

You are so blessed to have such sweet grand kids!
The last pic is hilarious!
Looks like someone was playing dressup!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Your girls are gorgeous!!:wub::wub: Great pictures. I loved them:thumbsup:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you Michelle!!!



Maisie and Me said:


> Your girls are gorgeous!!:wub::wub: Great pictures. I loved them:thumbsup:


----------

